# error: PAM: user account has expired for rsamson



## JoeyKrizzal (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I have a problem where two user accounts expired.  I tried changing the passwords, setting the expiry/aging policy by typing [cmd=]pwd user mod USERNAME -p 01-jun-15[/cmd] and that did not work.  

I'm at wits' end with this problem.  One user account indicates in the auth.log file that 
	
	



```
Jun  1 17:40:01 blah1 sshd[13315]: error: PAM: user account has expired for rsamson from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
```
  Then for the other account, it just flat out says 
	
	



```
Connection closed by 192.168.xxx.xxx
```
  What can I do to resolve these two user login issues?


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Jun 2, 2011)

I found a solution. I entered this command and it worked.

[cmd=]pw usermod -n username -e[/cmd]


----------

